# First BBQ contest



## cam-b-q (Jul 19, 2012)

I am going to compete in my first BBQ contest in Aug.  Doing pork butt's. I got my rub and mop setup, but does anyone have any advise for me?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2012)

That gives you a couple weeks to practice...Pack and Over Night the Pork here and I'll let you know how you are doing...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## cam-b-q (Jul 19, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That gives you a couple weeks to practice...Pack and Over Night the Pork here and I'll let you know how you are doing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA.  I just need to know what stuff makes it easier to smoke away from home.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 19, 2012)

"PATIENCE"


----------



## tyotrain (Jul 19, 2012)

Make a list of everything you use from your kitchen at home. Foil pans are a must alone with tin foil heavy duty. What I do to practice is go out side set up just like a contest bring everything on your list and do not go back inside for anything. That will give you an idea what you can cut/add to your list. 

Good luck and have fun 


Have fun and happy smoking 
BBQ UP


----------



## justin85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Time managment is key


----------



## cam-b-q (Aug 1, 2012)

I think i got all the supplies for my contest.  I will be smoking 2 10lbs pork butts, frying catfish and grilling burgers for my team.  I just can't find a good finish sauce for pulled pork.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Aug 1, 2012)

Lots of people have used the finishing sauce posted here to rave reviews.  You could try or tweak that one.


----------



## bruno994 (Aug 1, 2012)

Butts and brisket are the easy ones for comps.  Most teams have those 2 done well ahead of the turn in times, holding them in coolers or cambros until it's time to pull, slice or chop for turn ins.  Ribs and chicken are typically cooked, sliced and trayed as soon as they are done.  Good luck with the comp and most of all, have a good time.  Alot of us on SMF use SoFlaQers finishing sauce for the pork:  1 cup cider vinegar, 2 tbsp brown sugar, 1 tsp Tonys creole seasoning or your substitute, 1 tsp black pepper, 1 tsp red pepper flakes (I usually use cayenne powder), and 2 tbsp ketchup (for color),

or Chef Jimmys :  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Butts and brisket are the easy ones for comps.  Most teams have those 2 done well ahead of the turn in times, holding them in coolers or cambros until it's time to pull, slice or chop for turn ins.  Ribs and chicken are typically cooked, sliced and trayed as soon as they are done.  Good luck with the comp and most of all, have a good time.  Alot of us on SMF use SoFlaQers finishing sauce for the pork:  1 cup cider vinegar, 2 tbsp brown sugar, 1 tsp Tonys creole seasoning or your substitute, 1 tsp black pepper, 1 tsp red pepper flakes (I usually use cayenne powder), and 2 tbsp ketchup (for color),
> 
> or Chef Jimmys :  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


Both of these are great finishing sauces

Have you investigated the health and safety requirements for the event and made sure you are compliant? Nothing worse than a DQ because you got the boot for violations 

Good luck and don't forget the qview


----------



## cam-b-q (Aug 1, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Butts and brisket are the easy ones for comps.  Most teams have those 2 done well ahead of the turn in times, holding them in coolers or cambros until it's time to pull, slice or chop for turn ins.  Ribs and chicken are typically cooked, sliced and trayed as soon as they are done.  Good luck with the comp and most of all, have a good time.  Alot of us on SMF use SoFlaQers finishing sauce for the pork:  1 cup cider vinegar, 2 tbsp brown sugar, 1 tsp Tonys creole seasoning or your substitute, 1 tsp black pepper, 1 tsp red pepper flakes (I usually use cayenne powder), and 2 tbsp ketchup (for color),
> 
> or Chef Jimmys :  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


Thanks, I think I'm going to try Chef Jimmys, I am doing a test burn in the morn.


----------



## cam-b-q (Aug 1, 2012)

I checked on health code requirements and was told there is not really any I have to worry about.  I will have a inspector onsite to advise without the chance of dq.  This is just a small contest for my   squadron party.


----------



## zahlgren (Aug 5, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## risenswine (Aug 6, 2012)

lot of bark . lot of flavor. do not rap in foil until very last moment.and dont forget to pull.chop.and money


----------



## risenswine (Aug 6, 2012)

I have cooked comps for 5 years now. and ribs have to rest at least half hour. just trying to help


----------



## cam-b-q (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the info.  My plan is to take everything I have learned from here and just make better BBQ anyway.  First prize is a Charbroil offset smoker, I think that would be great to replace my ECB.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2012)

Best of Luck...That Foiling Juice is good. If you think it is too sweet for you or the Judges, add Apple Cider Vinegar a little at a time until it you hit your mark...JJ


----------



## cam-b-q (Aug 7, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Best of Luck...That Foiling Juice is good. If you think it is too sweet for you or the Judges, add Apple Cider Vinegar a little at a time until it you hit your mark...JJ


I am planning on using the foiling juice, doing my last test smoke tomorrow.  I found out today the rules, will be cooking 2 10lb butts.  Will have to turn one in dry and one with a sauce.  Hoping to use the cooked off foil juice for my sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan...Kick Ass...Take Names!  And don't forget to take some Pics for us to live vicariously through your win!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 7, 2012)

What Chefjj said, remember the pictures, especially with you and your new prize!!!!!  Steve


----------



## cam-b-q (Aug 8, 2012)

Well got some bad news last night, my squadron was unable to get the smoker for a prize, instead they are starting a plaque that will be updated yearly.  But I am still doing it anyway, so I am doing my last test smoke with Chef Jimmy J's foil sauce.  It sounds like most of my shop (bomb loaders) are going to all come out with me.  We are known as "load toads" and I named our team "Toadaly Smoked Explosive BBQ".  I will get out T-Shirts on Thursday, will post a pic.


----------



## mushand (Aug 8, 2012)

I did my first comp this year so the only advice I have is... Have fun!  It's the best time ever!!!


----------



## cam-b-q (Aug 12, 2012)

The contest is over, and sorry but forgot the pics.  12.5 hours cook, used C[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]hef Jimmy J's foil juice( that I turned into my bbq sauce) Got 3rd overall, 2nd in dry rub, 3rd in sauced.  We feed the unit with what we cooked and my 2 pans where empty quick, I think if there was a peoples choice I would have gotten it.[/color]


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 12, 2012)




----------

